# Vriesea Yamamoto Hybrid pups



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got a Vriesea Yamamoto Hybrid, I think










And it now has three pups. When will I be able to remove the pups? Will they become removable or will I have to cut them out?

Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

A lot of Vrieseas grow pups in the cups and REALLY close to the mother. Sometimes you have to gut up the mother to get to the pups, other times they will grow out far enough for you to cut them out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

That was fast. 
Yea they are growing midway up the plant, so I guess thats pretty close to the center.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually if you remove the soil and the leaves under the pup you should find a very short stolon just cut it off there!



BTW where did you find that ???




Todd


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I usually just break it off, b ut you have to be careful. So far all but one made it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

I got it a nursery in Long Island, on route 25A, if anyone is interested. only $5 bucks.
I think I will wait a few months till they grow more and then see if I can break it off or something.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Personally with Vreisia and Guzmania I wait till the pups are 3/4 grown or even fullgrown.

THe other thing to keep in mind , is yours fullgrown or is it stunted like most other common Vriesia?>>>??




Todd


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Its only 6" tall. Is that the stunted form?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It sure is. They use a chemical to induce flowering early to make it look "cute".


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

How much bigger are they supposed to get? Will the pups grow to normal size?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> How much bigger are they supposed to get? Will the pups grow to normal size?


The plant is done growing. Its stunted. The pups should come out normal though. Thats gonna be funny looking.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Honestly since yur plant is stunted I wouldnt remove the pups until they are about 1 1/2 X the size of your mother plant .
This way you know yur not removing them too soon.


Todd


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking. Thanks all!!!


----------

